# Gold fingers how much gold?



## edwardbeard

If anyone is doing gold fingers could you please tell me how to figure out how Many Lb's Of fingers make ½ oz., ¼ oz., or even 1 oz. How can I estimate Lb. In fingers to grams, or oz’s in gold?

Thank you Eddie


----------



## jimdoc

1lb usually gets me 2 grams of gold.
It depends on a lot of things,but average
is said to be 1 to 3 grams per lb of clean 
cut fingers.

Jim


----------



## edwardbeard

Thank you that will help alot.


----------



## edwardbeard

do you do a lot and do you find that it werth it for you? I will be doing it no matter what.


----------



## jimdoc

Its worth it for me because I get them all for free.If I was buying them
it would depend on what I was paying for them.I usually get enough for
a batch of 2-5 lbs every six months or so.Lately it has been slow in the
incoming scrap flow.The good thing is that they are like money in the
bank,just keep adding to them,and process when you can.And do your
homework by reading Hoke's book and studying the forum while you
accumulate your stash.

Jim


----------

